# VILLA ROMA - for skiing



## Corky (Nov 11, 2009)

Thinking of going to Villa Roma this winter.  The resort has on site downhill skiing, not for experts who love Hunter or Wyndham ski areas but I wonder if it will keep recreational skiers happy.

My daughter likes to snowboard once or twice a year and I don't know if the slopes at Villa Roma will satisfy her.  Does anyone have experience?

Thanks.


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 13, 2009)

Its a couple of beginner slopes and 1 very minor "intermediate" slope. Don't go for the skiing but its a kind of fun place anyway.


----------



## Corky (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks, Silverfox.

Since my daughter only snowboards less than 5X each year, this might satisfy her if the lift tickets aren't ridiculously expensive. She really does it for the outdoor exercise.


----------



## janej (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd love to find out more about the skiing there too.  We are going with extended family this Xmas.  Is the lift line long?  We don't mind smaller mountains.  Is there a good kid area for very young ones to learn how to ski?


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not a mountain, it's a hill, I'd guesstimate a 200' drop. It's all suitable for begginers/kids and I don't recall lift lines at all, like every 3rd chair had a skiier in it. I'm a good skiier but not a mountain snob and have skiied many 1200-1600' mountains happily and would go back to villa roma but not for the skiing. Did I say it has a nice lodge?


----------



## Corky (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks, silverfox.

Now that skiing has been ruled out, does the resort have a hill for snow tubes?  Do you know how far Villa Roma is from a real ski area?


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes there is tubing and I see from my map that there is a place called "holiday mountain" that seems to be in the area. I couldn't find a verticle drop but it might be ok. Villa Roma is south of the catskills and a pretty good drive to the mountains there but you might consider the vernon valley/great george area in NJ. Forgot what the name is now but with the right conditions it can be a good place, skiied there many times years ago. Sorry I cant help more but I'm on vacation in the keys right now and don't have access to my "stuff" so most of this is from memory.


----------



## Bruce W (Nov 21, 2009)

*Why not try the Berkshires*



Corky said:


> Thinking of going to Villa Roma this winter.  The resort has on site downhill skiing, not for experts who love Hunter or Wyndham ski areas but I wonder if it will keep recreational skiers happy.
> 
> My daughter likes to snowboard once or twice a year and I don't know if the slopes at Villa Roma will satisfy her.  Does anyone have experience?
> 
> Thanks.



Right across the border in Mass, there are a number of resorts at Jiminy Peak. Have not been there in the winter, but, the facility seems pretty impressive for winter sports.


----------



## liborn2 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.windhammountain.com/lessons/

You should consider the Windham Ski Resort..its one of the best for learning/improving skills...Since 1988 I had many family, friends visit Windham for the excellent lessons and personal attention.  Plus, its a great family resort too.
They also have snow tubing down the street, with ice skating..nice lodge for hot chocolate...many hotels/B&B's in town..some chain hotels on exit 20 NYS Thruway..about 40 min ride...


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 21, 2009)

Villa Roma is pretty far west of the Berkshires and not really very close to Wyndham either but I totally agree about it, great medium size mountain, nice people. I think unless the OP is ready for a good drive VR might not be the place to go if skiing is important. Now if they want to see where the "woodstock" festival really happened its nearby!


----------



## janej (Nov 21, 2009)

Corky said:


> Thanks, silverfox.
> 
> Now that skiing has been ruled out, does the resort have a hill for snow tubes?  Do you know how far Villa Roma is from a real ski area?



Copied from the resort web site 

Holiday Mountain Fun Park, www.holidaymtn.com
Located 30 minutes from the Villa Roma

Elk Mountain, www.elkskier.com
Located 90 minutes from the Villa Roma

The web site also mentioned tube run on site, not sure of the size though


----------



## Corky (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their awesome advice. 

 I'll check out the links to the ski areas and then make a final decision about Villa Roma.


----------

